# Gmail and messages sent from Outlook Express



## Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2008)

Over the past few months I've been having problems receiving emails from those who are forwarding messages from Outlook Express. The inline text does not come through, and the message comes with an attachment with the ending .eml that I do not know how to open. This seems to just be a problem with Gmail because when the message is sent the same way to my Yahoo account the inline text comes through fine. 

This isn't a big deal because it is rarely an important message, but it is frustrating all the same. Has anyone else had these problems? I've gone into the Gmail settings and don't see how anything could be changed there.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 27, 2008)

I can't say that I have had this problem. There's no Gmail setting for this.

The way to view these extensions is to associate .eml files with your notepad or Internet explorer. If you open them up in either program you'll be able to view them.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I can't say that I have had this problem. There's no Gmail setting for this.
> 
> The way to view these extensions is to associate .eml files with your notepad or Internet explorer. If you open them up in either program you'll be able to view them.



Ok. I'll try that. I didn't know how to open the files. I think I have tried notepad but will try IE.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 27, 2008)

Neither notepad nor IE works. I think I had tried both in the past, now that I think about it. All you can see is the text when you open it that way, the same as when you click "view" instead of "download" in Gmail. These messages have pictures or some other kind of graphics have forwarded as inline text.


----------

